# Zinger Winger G4 Uplander Box Launcher- a lightweight alternative to a winger?



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

I have 2 Bumper Boy Derby models, and have just finally converted my manual Zinger Winger II G4 winger to remote use. Have more remote receivers available and would like to have another way to throw birds. The Zinger Winger G4 Uplander Box Launcher seems like a good solution. Much easier to load into my Subaru than a 2nd winger  and only 8lbs to carry out into the field. Important points since I am woman with degenerative disc disease and I train alone.

Has anyone used this unit training for hunt tests and hunting? I know other box launchers don't perform like the Zinger, just Zinger experience please.
Thank you very much for your comments.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have 3 old Sure Flyte box launchers (now discontinued) - similar POWER to the new ones by GU & Z. I use them for marks, but you have to be a little creative. Put the box on a hill propped up on one side, or even on a chair... be extra careful about background. I can carry 3 in my SUV, but usually use only 1 with a SOG for marks. PRO: easier to transport, useful for upland training. CON: Not a big throw with ducks.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

I have two. I use them for training they will throw a dead duck about as far as most bird boys. I fa also used it as a back up when training alone if the dog breaks down on a mark from the winger.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

I have one that I use for walk-up's or diversions. They throw a small duck fairly well , but for a mark at any distance , you will have to be creative . Have you looked at the more compact wingers? I have heard they throw very well. Call Joe Dutro and I think he could give you good advice. Yeam Take em.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I have two uplanders i use about every day I train. I've thrown walk ups to 400 yd marks with them. They throw nice, are easy to set up and cheap to use. I've had one since 06 that has thrown on average 15 marks a day 5 days a week and I've only replaced the springs once at a cost of $25.00. I bought it used for $175.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for sharing! Since I do HT, not FT, I don't have to worry about seeing marks from 400+ yards. Good tips about propping the boxes up. I have seen some videos of box launchers in use, rigged up just like you say. I love the idea of using them as back-up for the winger. Just starting a new puppy so that will be important. 

Now just gotta find a few at a good price. Zinger boxes are $300 new, and Gunners Up are $250. Love this sport, but it sure can get pricey


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

The gu box is no where near the zinger. I bought one had it a couple weeks and sold it. I didn't like the throw I was getting from it. Smaller springs and set up would throw the mark up but not too far out.


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for heads up Brett. The GU does look more like the other lightweight launchers used for upland, even though Z and GU websites claim similar throws.


----------

